# Post up your favorite picture of a Rig/Spar/Stand pipes



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Wheres the warm weather and smooth water days gone?

A *Boomvang* in the warm smooth calendar look'n picture









and 
a *Boomvang* at the crack of day light in August after a night of bloody decks with team Hotrod








*Sunrise* on a beautiful july mornin








Shark Haven *Tequilla* on a warm July afternoon








I think this is a mornin at Jalapeno (cant remember) but do remember that beautiful water to drive the boat wide open on tho, and the killer AJ spot close by that I found








And even tho fuzzy, Spending the night at *A19* and catch'n all those strawberrys









and 
Randy A's
Christmas at Boomvang with Nancen and ? seen off he deck









and 
The same shot on a morning In December we all should have been on our way out there









Im gonna start taking more pictures of rigs, they bring back memories on a cold-foggy-winter'y-December day too

​
(I would say theres been 1-2 photos taken of BV before )


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics Jimmy! When I saw the title I was gonna post #2, lol. But you got it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

*Here's A Couple*

Had some fun at Nancen


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Outstanding pics!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> Outstanding pics!


Alright, heres you Steven.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That's probably the Ocean Valiant over next to the Nansen. Yeah, it's spelled with an 's,' y'all  The Valiant was there near the Nansen for over a year. You can see a *little* of the Valiant in the background of this shot. This was when it was as seen in the above pictures. Just promise you won't tell Anadarko that I was wearing flipflops and no hard hat when we were standing by


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Man, those are some great pictures!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

tequila or cerveza .... with those two choices hard to remember :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

GhostRider said:


> tequila or cerveza .... with those two choices hard to remember :cheers:


You forgot the pic of you leaving that rig, Brandons aka Chase This flip flops!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

i think these were from the east garden....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Dems sum gooud'ns fellas

Both da pictures of rigs, pictures of fish infront of the rigs, nice lookin water, beautiful sun rise/sets and flip flops...!!!

Dem sure sum purty pink flippys that look to small on dem feet, especially infront of doz quad 250's

​
Happy New Year fellas....

Hog


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

bostonwhaler said:


> i think these were from the east garden....


Great photos there BW, you even have one in your avatar....

Thanks for the pics..


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*More pics*

A few of the rigs that I work on... and a few shots from the rig


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are some great pictures SoClose.. Has a rig even been hit by one of those water spouts while you were on it?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> You forgot the pic of you leaving that rig, Brandons aka Chase This flip flops!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I'm pretty sure when you have quad 250's in the background, you are allowed to wear pink flip flops. :wink:

It negates all the gayism. :an5:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

FireEater said:


> I'm pretty sure when you have quad 250's in the background, you are allowed to wear pink flip flops. :wink:
> 
> It negates all the gayism. :an5:


 Yeah, quad 250's can negate a lot of gayness.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never been on board while one has hit the rig... but have been on while storms with lightning has struck the derrick several times.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I buy that and here's some Nasty Nancen and Tequila to shoot with Thunderhorse to boot!
AGF



FireEater said:


> I'm pretty sure when you have quad 250's in the background, you are allowed to wear pink flip flops. :wink:
> 
> It negates all the gayism. :an5:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

SoClose said:


> I've never been on board while one has hit the rig... but have been on while storms with lightning has struck the derrick several times.


Did it raise the hair on your neck when that lightning struck?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Boomvang


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Materhorn aka Elf and Medusa


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

You gotta luv MH(Elf) 27 miles from the South Pass!! You bay boats can go in Aug/Sept with the right equipment.

AGF


----------



## solo2067 (Nov 18, 2006)

*The Boom*

I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## 737flynfish (May 1, 2007)

*Thunder Horse!*


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

737flynfish said:


> View attachment 254165


Man the platform is huge!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> You gotta luv MH(Elf) 27 miles from the South Pass!! You bay boats can go in Aug/Sept with the right equipment.
> 
> AGF


 here's one even closer than that: MC block 109---11 miles out of south pass!


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

SoClose

That third rig the orange one needs some drawers his jewels are hanging low.


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Boboe said:


> That's probably the Ocean Valiant over next to the Nansen. Yeah, it's spelled with an 's,' y'all  The Valiant was there near the Nansen for over a year. You can see a *little* of the Valiant in the background of this shot. This was when it was as seen in the above pictures. Just promise you won't tell Anadarko that I was wearing flipflops and no hard hat when we were standing by


Nope the Ocean Valiant is gone and that is the Amos Runner....And you just did tell Anadarko yourself man!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

*darn weather*

gray skies overhead, sailors stay in bed!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Are Thunderhorse and the other rigs all floaters? I'm not very rig-knowledgeable so please forgive my ignorance in advance. LOL


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Randy can you give us a sea condition report or visual out there? 
Thanks,
David


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Randy A. said:


> Nope the Ocean Valiant is gone and that is the Amos Runner....And you just did tell Anadarko yourself man!


BUSTED!!! lmao Give him a little slack, it is a nice yft


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Keep'm com'n fellas.

See how dem rig/spar/stand pipes in the picture or back ground are gooud'ns?

Gets that cold, winterized, moth balled heart of ours to beat'n again.

Rigs n fish kinda "go together like *peas* n *Carrots*" as Forrest would say


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Boboe said:


> Just promise you won't tell Anadarko that I was wearing flipflops and no hard hat when we were standing by





Randy A. said:


> ....And you just did tell Anadarko yourself man!





sea sick said:


> BUSTED!!! lmao Give him a little slack, it is a nice yft


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Remember this picture of Thunderhorse in 2005?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Are Thunderhorse and the other rigs all floaters? I'm not very rig-knowledgeable so please forgive my ignorance in advance. LOL


 thunderhorse is a semi-submersible rig and the largest of its type in the world. about 1400ft is the deepest that oil rigs are rigidly attached to the bottom(jacketed rigs). beyond that they all float and are attached to the bottom by networks of cables and chains. most deepwater production is done by tension leg platforms(TLPs) and spars. drilling is done mostly by semisubmersibles and drillships.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

luna sea II said:


> thunderhorse is a semi-submersible rig and the largest of its type in the world. about 1400ft is the deepest that oil rigs are rigidly attached to the bottom(jacketed rigs). beyond that they all float and are attached to the bottom by networks of cables and chains. most deepwater production is done by tension leg platforms(TLPs) and spars. drilling is done mostly by semisubmersibles and drillships.


Gracias luna... I've always wondered how much those floater rigs bob and sway in 50' seas during hurricanes.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

The first picture is one of 3 of my grandpa's old crew boats out of galliano,LA which i thought was 2cool bc he sold them about 4 years ago and we were about 70 miles out of sargent and Kolby D is my little brother he named it after.


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Hey Randy can you give us a sea condition report or visual out there?
> Thanks,
> David


sorry man I just came in day befor yestarday.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy A. said:


> Nope the Ocean Valiant is gone and that is the Amos Runner....And you just did tell Anadarko yourself man!


Yeah, but you're the crane guy. You wouldn't go squeal to Burnell, would you? 

And as a side-note, if you do, I won't hold the boat still at all and make you have to chase me all over to pick stuff up.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*FALCON*



bkb7777 said:


> The first picture is one of 3 of my grandpa's old crew boats out of galliano,LA which i thought was 2cool bc he sold them about 4 years ago and we were about 70 miles out of sargent and Kolby D is my little brother he named it after.


We had a blast on this trip but we did not catch any thing at Falcon.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

FireEater said:


> I'm pretty sure when you have quad 250's in the background, you are allowed to wear pink flip flops. :wink:
> 
> It negates all the gayism. :an5:


yup, dems my sexy feet. 1000 horses and enough beer to sink a catamaran. Fun stuff.

Boom.

Brandon


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Here's one.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It sure will be nice to get back on the water. Thanks for posting up some pictures everyone.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

A few more to look at. Not rigs, but fish.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's one from way back. "Fun with Photoshop"


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You folks sure do have some great pictures!


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

*heres a few*

venice


----------



## Randy A. (Jul 6, 2009)

Boboe said:


> Yeah, but you're the crane guy. You wouldn't go squeal to Burnell, would you?
> 
> And as a side-note, if you do, I won't hold the boat still at all and make you have to chase me all over to pick stuff up.


The crane guy huh? I do run offload the boats when they come out...I could really give two SH!T$ about the PPE...I choose to wear mine properly at all times cause it has paid off for me...

It's all good I just thought it was funny.:cheers:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

please put names or rig numbers up if you remember'm please...

So we can read and put a look to a name/number..



Thanks fellas,,

Keep'm comin... Make sure a rig/standpipe/spar is in the photo somewhere
​
The _"enjoyin see'n'm"_ Hog


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Gunnison Sunset

2nd one is Ocean Endevour I think.

Thunder Horse


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Here is a couple. First is a COLD day last Winter in Venice, I believe that was Marco Polo. The other shot is Auger at dusk.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy A. said:


> The crane guy huh? I do run offload the boats when they come out...I could really give two SH!T$ about the PPE...I choose to wear mine properly at all times cause it has paid off for me...
> 
> It's all good I just thought it was funny.:cheers:


When we're working and I'm on deck (which is rare, since I'm usually in the wheelhouse or asleep) I've always got on my full kit. When we're standing by and fishing, then it's a little different. I know that everybody doesn't see it that way, and they dumb down the rules to the least-common denominator so they can cover their *** on boats.

Great example: After Ike, we had to work out of Fourchon, since Galveston was wrecked. Even when we were tied up over 100 yds from the nearest crane in HOS Port, Anadarko required hard hats on deck. That's just dumbing it down to CYA.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

I have posted this before, but I thought this fits the thread well.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

These rigs are gone now, both were taken the same afternoon in 2006. They were 14nmiles SE of Sargent.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

A-19


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Tequila? Do not remember.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mars, after Rita or Katrina.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great pictures fellas...

No ones posted a picture of the Original Bucaneer rigs 296 and 288? That were two of the most well known rigs out of Galveston for who knows how many years and litterally had 1000's+ of king fish caught around them for many many years, and are now cut down and are a reef. Then there was the baby bucs... only one of those left is ga350...

Back in the Dead reckoning/Loran A days, I guess the Galveston bucaneer fields was kinda the ultimate for a weekend warrior to go fishing at back in the day..

Does anyone have a picture of the old A1 or A2 rigs that were down past the Charlie Hole (german Charlies) and smokey wreck areas...? There was always a tale some divers would tell of a grouper who lived underneath the A1 that was half the size of a volkswagon.

I can still remember deck'n one heck of a sow slammin trip after a rough day of trying to drift shrimpboats for kings and ending up going to the 504 rig around 1990 on a charter trip and the drunk charter fellas argueing with Capt David Smith about wanting to go swim'n there until about a 10' hammer head came swoop'n by... hahaha

Or the limiting the boat out day on the party boat the Casey at the 427 pipe rig there at the 32's back when it was 7 snapper apiece. Or the fun trips with friends single engines in the afternoons to the close in 313 over past the south east lump or 390-391 (tennicos) rigs just close to a popular wreck.... A7-A28- old A52 All those rigs are all gone now also.. Theres lots of others..

Thanks fellas, I dont know about you all, but, Im enjoyin puttin a picture with a name...

Hog

PS:Heres a few that I have records of that are gone on top of the water but some are still producing holding fish on the bottom as structure, trash, or well heads (clean sweep program, stay away please :spineyes

GA350-1
GA350-2
GA350-3 
GA350-4
GA350-5 
GA351SAT
GA352 
GA133A 
GA133A1 
GA133A2 
GA144 
GA144B 
GA144C
GA144D 
GA155A
GA155B 
GA189 
GA191 
GA210 
GA211 
GA213 
GA218A 
GA239 
GA241
GA283A 
GA288 
GA288B 
GA288C 
GA288D 
GA288G
GA295 
GA296B 
GA296C 
GA296D 
GA296F
GA296G 
GA296H 
GA296I 
GA297 
GA297B
GA298 
GA313 
GA313A
GA319 
GA320
GA321
GA330
GA349
GA349A N28 44 W94 57
GA349B
GA349C
GA349D 
GA349E
GA349G
GA350A 
GA362
GA384
GA391
GA391B 
GA392
GA393
GA424B 
GA465B 
GAA101
GAA101B 
GAA127
GAA131 
GAA157 
WELL N28 39 W95 13 
WH-JU N28 34 W94 58 
WH062
WH10 
WH12 N28 43 W94 56 
WH12-- 
WH12- 
WH125
WH18
WH195 
WH315 
WH32 N28 30 W95 07
WH351
WH357
WH364
WH375B
WH377
WH378 
WH379
WH382 
WH385
WH389
WH393
WH393B
WH394 
WH397B 
WH398 
WH399 
WH399A 
WH399B 
WH399C 
WH399D
WH400
WH411 
WH412 
WH412B
WH413 
WH417 
WH418
WH420
WH424B
WH427 
WH427- 
WH427B
WH437
WH437B
WH438
WH439 
WH455 
WH465 
WH475
WH476
WH476-2
WH494
WH494b 
WH504 
WH507 
WH515 
WH517 
WH541 
WH541B 
WH542 
WH550
WH552 
WH560
WH572 
WH578 
WH583
WHA1 
WHA106 
WHA16 
WHA19 
WHA19B 
WHA19C 
WHA19D 
WHA2 
WHA23
WHA24 
WHA28 
WHA2 
WHA39 
WHA40 
WHA41 
WHA52
WHA7 
WHA97 
Butchs Well head Down near Bubble Hole 
WHFLATOP 
WHGA211 
WH N28 36.878 
WILD 1966 27 AREA
WILD10 1966 
WILD11 1966 
WILD12 1966 
WILD2 1966 
WILD3 1967 
WILD4 1967 HUMBLE 
WILD5 1967 
Wild6 1974CONOCO 
WILD7 1974 
WILD8 1966 
Wild 9


----------



## SquidMarks (Oct 17, 2009)

*Days Like THIS!!*

Sweet Day!:texasflag


----------



## Southern Hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

The first is Baldpate, the second is the Ocean Baroness when it was between Baldpate and Auger, the 3rd is Enchilada, the 4th is either Mars or Ursa, not sure which one, and the last is another shot of the Baroness.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

heres one of my favs


----------

